# Introducing ... Monkeys!!!



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Or Monkey if you prefer, she goes by both. She is our 1 1/2 year old DSH, I have actually been posting about her more in health and nutrition because she was just diagnosed with pancreatitis, and we've kind of been through the mill with that, both emotionally and financially. Kodak, our 1 year old giant tabby boy, also makes an appearance, as well as the two old men, Teeb and Romy. Enjoy! She's a riot!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a cute group!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Your kitties are gorgeous! Monkey is especially adorable. I just love how she refused to let go of the feathers. Too cute!!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

They are all very cute, but I probably wouldn't get in her face when she's mad like that, you could end up with a good scratching.. <__<


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

She's had that same attitude since she was little, but she's never acted on it, never tried to attack us or bite or scratch. As much as she seems like a meanie, she's all growl and no bite.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm just saying, encouraging her to be aggressive is probably not a good idea, whether she is physically acting on it now or not. She's basically trying to tell you 'Get out of my face, I don't like it.'


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, she's really serious about those feathers, isn't she? They're all so adorable and look very content in their house.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

She LOVES feathers, the only toys she will even play with are anything with feathers on it, and her puffy catnip things that come in the bag with loose cat nip... erm you know what I'm talking about right? lol 

They are very happy, yes, and Monkey is on the mend now that she's got here prednisone for her pancreatitis that was diagnosed (finally) by our vet.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

How cute. Love Monkeys' little growl

I know what you mean about the little balls in the loose cat nip- I call them "poofs". NewGuy loves to play with poofs.


----------



## Broly (May 6, 2011)

Teeb is so cute, I love his temperament!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Such adorable nice kitties.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

How precious! lol I like the aquarium in the background. Francis would growl at his meat.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

That's my African Cichlid tank, it took everything I had the first couple of weeks to keep them from fishing in it!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

KittehLuv'n said:


> How cute. Love Monkeys' little growl
> 
> I know what you mean about the little balls in the loose cat nip- I call them "poofs". NewGuy loves to play with poofs.


When Monkey gets a hold of those she walks around the house wailing, kind of like she's in heat, it's an awful pitiful sound. She's spayed, has been since she was about 6 months... so I have no idea what the wailing is about.. just another of her odd strange quirks I guess, like the feather growl.


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

wow nice cat tree! your kitties sure seem to love it!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

It was an impulse buy, at Petsmart.... Most of our cat toys are impulse buys at Petsmart.... I should seriously get a discount there... from the cat toys/treats/furniture, to the fishtank/stand/fish/decor.... omg, I spend a fortune in there LOL


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Lovely group of kitties! Monkeys is adorably cute...she's got a monopoly on those feathers! XD


----------

